# Idiocracy



## oddball (Jan 13, 2007)

The movie came out onto video recently. It was pulled from theatres, so I guess it wasn't that popular, but it was very amusing to me. I believe that it was made by the same person who made office space.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/

(Warning - Possible spoilers for those interested, trying to keep it as simple as possible).
The basic premise is - a person who is absolutely average and a hooker are used by a military experiment were they are frozen for 500 years, then wake up in the future. However, humanity has "de-evolved" - with the smartest humans never reproducing, and the hillbillies and such are having as many kids as possible. Without natural selection to weed out the less intelligent, the smart are soon bred out of society. This leaves society were the only culture IS pop culture - much of which is sex, cursing, and senseless (fascination with) violence.

So, the movie may be crude, or wierd, or in many cases just plain stupid, but I suggest you give it a try.


----------



## tellner (Jan 13, 2007)

Shades of C.M. Kornbluth's "The Marching Morons".


----------

